# Places to Visit in Singapore



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

5 Best Places to Visit in Singapore???


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

Following


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I find Singapore zoo is quite good for kids.

I am not fond of all the artificial object, but to add in what sabbie84 written, you can add in Gardens by the Bay and the Marina Barrage nearby.

However, natural attraction is more like non existent. The Sungei Buloh Wet life of the Bukit Timah Jungle trek is just not as fascinating. Well, some people like to go to Pulau Ubin too 

That's why, those living in Singapore make overeas trip as a must (most ,i believe), even tho it's just to the nearby Malaysia or Indonesia


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

Singapore science centre is a good place for
Family to explore science together. 
Zoo is also highly recommend.if you bring kids 
along ,do remember bring along clothes for them to 
change cos got water playground for them to play.


----------



## WrappingPaper (Apr 5, 2013)

Gardens by the Bay 

Singapore National Museum/Fort Canning Park

Marina Bay Sands

Singapore Zoo

Singapore Botanic Gardens & Chinese/Japanese Gardens


----------

